# Any performance advantage to using short or long nozzle on Stihl BG86?



## 6012HD (Oct 9, 2020)

Just wondering if there is any performance advantage to using either the short or long nozzle position on the Stihl BG86 blower,or are these different nozzle positions for convenience only?
Thanks,6012


----------



## 6012HD (Oct 10, 2020)

I realize how sensitive two strokes are regarding sealed crankcases,and crank shaft pulses for proper operation and also I read somewhere that some two stroke blowers(Stihl?) will hardly run with just the nozzle removed,so I thought maybe the length of the nozzle had some effect on the blower performance...maybe not?! Thanks,6012HD


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 10, 2020)

6012HD said:


> I realize how sensitive two strokes are regarding sealed crankcases,and crank shaft pulses for proper operation and also I read somewhere that some two stroke blowers(Stihl?) will hardly run with just the nozzle removed,so I thought maybe the length of the nozzle had some effect on the blower performance...maybe not?! Thanks,6012HD


Prob just a comfort thing if you are talking about the tube length.


----------



## 6012HD (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks,6012HD


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Oct 23, 2020)

For user comfort, I prefer the long tube on my BG86. For blowing leaves, I prefer the flat nozzle over the round nozzle. The flat nozzle gives more velocity. The round nozzle gives more volume.


----------



## 6012HD (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks...so I guess it's just a personal preference as far as long or short nozzle.I use mainly the 'long' nozzle also.Thanks,6012HD


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Oct 23, 2020)

I bought one of those for my pops, It didn’t have multiple nozzles. He didn’t want the weight of my backpack blower but man using the handheld is painfully slow.


----------



## TBS (Oct 23, 2020)

Nozzle length is for convenience and conditions, the longer nozzle helps if things are a little wet.


----------

